
Apple Recalls 15-Inch MacBook Pro Laptop Computers Due to Fire Hazard - pgl
https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2019/Apple-Recalls-15-Inch-MacBook-Pro-Laptop-Computers-Due-to-Fire-Hazard
======
douglasfshearer
Previous discussion:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20235259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20235259)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20240359](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20240359)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20238181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20238181)

------
dep_b
My battery was in the program as well but at the same time it was also lower
than 80% of original capacity at full capacity with 1000 cycles, so it was
technically worn out. Usually you can replace them for 199 euro in that case
and it's fixed within a week, but they had to replace it for free which takes
2-3 weeks. System wouldn't even accept the paid option when I asked to pay for
it.

Never had the idea it was getting exceptionally or even moderately hot, never
saw any bulging. But when it's back I have a MacBook Pro that only has the
bottom case and logic board of the computer I brought and the rest replaced
for free (screen program too), after four years. Though I can imagine people
that do not have a backup machine hate to wait so long.

~~~
devttyeu
Louis Rossmann made a video about this recall, where he noted that he didn't
really see this issue in the wild -
[https://vimeo.com/343882228](https://vimeo.com/343882228)

------
tsanummy
Is this only for the US? My 15" Macbook 2015 should be included in the program
(And the battery has been asking to be serviced for a couple weeks now), but
when I check with my serial number it indicates that I'm not elegible

------
wumms
Check eligibility for recall by MBP's serial:
[https://support.apple.com/15-inch-macbook-pro-battery-
recall](https://support.apple.com/15-inch-macbook-pro-battery-recall)

------
jclardy
This should include "2015" in the title to be less click-baity.

~~~
wil421
Why should it include 2015? The date of the recall says June 27, 2019.

~~~
Timucin
Because the effected models are 2015 models, not all 15 inch macbook pros are
effected.

------
Timucin
This has been posted and discussed few times in the past weeks but I think
there is no harm to leave this here to make more people aware of this.

------
Zealotux
I had tested my serial number back when they announced it and mine is not
affected (a Spanish model), which makes me wonder: how come only a range of
models are affected? Aren't they all built in the same way?

Just wondering if I'll eventually face that issue a few years down the line,
now I get paranoid anytime I leave my laptop alone on my wooden desk.

~~~
delibes
Yep. I wonder similar about the 13" MBP 2015 that I have, which has a swollen
case. Not covered in last year's 13" recall, but looks like the same problem.
The London Apple store disagree :(

~~~
doersino
Same laptop, same issue about a year ago. I had it checked out at a local
Apple Authorized Service Provider, they ended up replacing the battery (for
the usual battery replacement fee).

